# [solved]xorg.conf getting corrupted after running aticonfig?

## beguiledfoil

Greetings, I tried to get tuxonice working this afternoon and have failed big time. I compiled the tuxonice kernel, but X was crashing on startup so I ran aticonfig --initial. Now everything is boned. Even if I restore my kernel to the one before I started experimenting with tuxonice I lock up starting X (no blinking cursor, just a black screen, keyboard input appears to be ignored). After starting X my xorg.conf looks like the following:

```
rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/root / ext3 rw,noatime,errors=continue,barrier=0,data=writeback 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0

rc-svcdir /lib64/rc/init.d tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mod$

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^$

/dev/root / ext3 rw,noatime,errors=continue,barrier=0,data=writeback 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0

rc-svcdir /lib64/rc/init.d tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mod$

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 rw,noatime 0 0

/dev/sdb1 /hd ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^
```

I am mightily confused.

Edit: So it turns out aticonfig was creating a broken symlink, no idea why my xorg log looked like it did. I ended up fixing this by running aticonfig, then reinstalling the drivers (this would fix the symlink). Not sure if I'm running an old version of aticonfig or what.Last edited by beguiledfoil on Mon May 30, 2011 5:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

First, running Xorg cannot bork xorg.conf because it is not user-writable. Only root has write access to xorg.conf.

Second, did you run fsck?

----------

## beguiledfoil

I agree that Xorg is not corrupting xorg.conf.. but something did. I've reverted xorg.conf to something simple, but now x fails to start because my libglx.so symlink is broken. Still investigating. Not at all certain what has gone wrong. I will try reinstalling the ati drivers next.

----------

## beguiledfoil

Reinstalling the ati-drivers package results in the following in my Xorg.0.log:

```
   151.258] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   151.258] (II) UnloadModule: "glx"

[   151.258] (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)
```

libglx.so is a symlink:

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 May 29 21:27 ./usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so -> fglrx/fglrx-libglx.so

I cannot find a fglrx-libglx.so

find / -name fglrx-libglx.so shows no results.

It seems like I've done something to break aticonfig. I believe either aticonfig or the ati-drivers ebuild set up that symlink...

----------

